# Lost - 2/7 - Confirmed Dead *SPOILERS*



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Great episode! They are really picking up the pace of the story now that they have an end date.

Who went to the time and expense of faking the crash site in the ocean? How did a dead polar bear end up in the Tunisian desert? Is that the same polar bear Sawyer shot in the first season? So many questions but I still love it!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Very good episode and there are definitely clear lines between the new "tribes" Where are the other "others" that were with Ben just before he left to head the losties off at the tower. I know were three episodes past that, but it seems that it's only been like 24-36 hours since that point in time .. wouldn't the Others come looking for Ben at some point?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, and Ben has someone on the boat? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Great episode! They are really picking up the pace of the story now that they have an end date.
> 
> Who went to the time and expense of faking the crash site in the ocean? How did a dead polar bear end up in the Tunisian desert? Is that the same polar bear Sawyer shot in the first season? So many questions but I still love it!


Deninitely seems better now that they have an end date and they don't have to worry about painting themselves in a corner.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah, this show is driving me crazy (short trip) with all the unanswered/weird things. As mentioned above, the polar bear bones in the desert, the fake crash site (waaaaay off 815's course), why the others haven't tried to rescue Ben, who Ben has on "a boat", where the people from Naomi's boat got a pic of the adult Ben...etc...(could go on forever)...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Deninitely seems better now that they have an end date and they don't have to worry about painting themselves in a corner.


Yeah but at the same time they have two seasons left to answer all the questions already out there PLUS tie up the loose ends they're creating every week!! Like I said in another thread, I just hope they don't do what Sopranos did and leave things unresolved.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah but at the same time they have two seasons left to answer all the questions already out there PLUS tie up the loose ends they're creating every week!! Like I said in another thread, I just hope they don't do what Sopranos did and leave things unresolved.


When is the end date? They have this season and next season, or 2 more seasons after this half season?

Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Assuming they can pull off the full allotment this year (writer's strike) then there will be 16 episodes each of this year, next year and the following year.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, and Ben has someone on the boat? Didn't see that coming.


Could that someone be Michael? Having left the island via boat he could have been picked up by the freighter.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> Could that someone be Michael? Having left the island via boat he could have been picked up by the freighter.


OOhhhh, good call!! Forgot about him.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

If Michael's on the boat, how did he contact Ben? And assuming he could contact and warm Ben, why would he? What does he owe Ben?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> If Michael's on the boat, how did he contact Ben? And assuming he could contact and warm Ben, why would he? What does he owe Ben?


Ben was the one who let Michael off the island in the first place and we don't even know if both of them actually made it. Remember when Locke saw Walt after Ben shot him... is Walt really back on the island or was it an apparition? If Walt is back then there's Michael's motivation for helping Ben...

This could go anywhere


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Assuming they can pull off the full allotment this year (writer's strike) then there will be 16 episodes each of this year, next year and the following year.





tcusta00 said:


> This could go anywhere


I don't know if I can take another 2 seasons of this show. Just when I thought questions were being answered, so many more have come up now. But it does keep you coming back though.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, I know Michael is coming back this season, I'm just wondering who they'd set it up so that he'd want to help Ben. Maybe he thinks helping Ben is the best way to help the other Oceanic survivors? Or maybe Ben convinced him of that?

And in lost time, how long has Michael and Walt been off the island? They left at the end of season 2. How many days have elapsed on the island since then?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Season 2 ended around day 67 according to wikipedia. Where are we now?

Found this interesting article while poking around the 'net:

http://tvoholic.com/news/more-episodes-for-lost-season-4/


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought I heard a reference to 92 days recently but unfortunately, I could be making that up .


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I thought I heard a reference to 92 days recently but unfortunately, I could be making that up .


You'd think they would at least make it 108 days. :lol:

4 8 15 16 23 42 FTW!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I thought I heard a reference to 92 days recently but unfortunately, I could be making that up .


OK .. I looked it up and actually got it right . I must have heard it on the recap show just before the premiere. Season 3 ended on Day 92 and the first two episodes of Season 4 are also on Day 92.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Walt was definitely an apparition. Very consistent with the other apparitions that have appeared. If it was Walt, Why would he be there one minute gone the next.

As for who is on the boat.... My guess is that it would have to be someone other than Michael or Walt. Someone that has been with the group a long time gather intelligence. The information Ben had was too detailed for it to have come from someone being rescued. 

So why Ben? Why do they want Ben? Could it be because of what he did to the people on the island or is there other reasons. Also... Could there be two Dharma locations. One in the island and one that was in the desert. The Polar bear in the desert is definitely a twist. 

Also found the Flash forwards/backs interesting... Interesting group and why did the guy that can talk to the dead so wanting to get Ben. Lot of anger there...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> So why Ben? Why do they want Ben?


Ben's the only one left from the original group that was on the island- Maybe that's why.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Ben's the only one left from the original group that was on the island- Maybe that's why.


Wasn't Ben born on the island?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Wasn't Ben born on the island?


No, Ben came to the island when he was young. His Dad was the skeleton found in the VW Bus.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> No, Ben came to the island when he was young. His Dad was the skeleton found in the VW Bus.


The thought Ben's dad resented him because his mom died giving birth to him? was this unrelated to the island?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> So why Ben? Why do they want Ben?


Maybe because he was the leader of the purge that killed off the original Dharma people. Hence the gas masks Jack found in Daniels equipment - they must have known about the previous gas attack that Ben ordered.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Or they were planning their own? When I saw the gas masks that is what went through my head specially with the comment from the rescuer who tried to act like he did not not know about them. 

So if these guys are the good guys (Rescuers), Why does Jack tell Kate that they have to go back... 

I think there is more to them wanting Ben than that he killed off the Dharma guys.... I think they want Ben because Ben has a tie to Jacob... We still don't know what the Dharma group was doing.. Ben is the best link to what is really going on inside the island and that is why they want him... 

It appears John Locke also has the gift and the question is how much has he figured out in terms of the real secret to the island... that is what the team really wants.. They want answers and are searching for the secret to the island.. 

That is why they have the archiologist and the other science guy and the guy that can talk to the dead. Sounds like a dream team to go after the internal mystery of the island.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Any thoughts on whether the "rescue" people are related to Dharma? It seems odd to me that they would go to the expense of finding the dead polar bear and knowing exactly where the collar was. That makes me think the girl that was dangling above the river is dharma. So, why would they go and get them unless they meant to kill them?


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just watched last weeks episode. They seem to get better every week. I just hope they keep up the intensity the rest of the year. 

I would assume Michael is the one on the boat, but like others have said, it probably will be someone who has been with the group for a while.

I wonder how they will bring Michael back if he isn't the one on the boat. We'll have too wait and see.


----------



## jfeheley (Oct 4, 2007)

This is interesting about Lost and the writers strike being over. Copied this from a website. Maybe more episodes?? ............................... 

Damon Lindelof is eager for some answers. An executive producer of ABC's mystery serial “Lost,” he should learn this week what his show's future holds as it closes out its fourth season. 

“Lost” has been back on the air just two weeks. But the strike meant a planned 16-episode shooting schedule was halted after just eight episodes were shot. Fans braced themselves for no more this season. 

“But we very much want to come back and do as many episodes as possible,” said Lindelof, who then listed a few issues that first need to be settled. 

“How many episodes can best serve our story? And what are the production realities?” He noted that the shooting facility in Hawaii, 2,500 miles from his Los Angeles office, had been shuttered since Thanksgiving. The crew has dispersed, the huge cast has scattered. 

The first new post-strike episode of “Lost” could possibly be ready for broadcast the week after episode eight appears, he said. There likely would be three or four more after that. 

Could there be even more? 

“I'd be surprised if the network wanted to air episodes deep into the summer,” he said. But if all the pieces fell into place, “Lost” fans would be blessed: “I don't see why we couldn't deliver all eight remaining episodes.” 

That kind of zeal should warm viewers' hearts. Lindelof and the rest of TV's creative community seem delighted to be back. 

Almost as delighted as we are.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> No, Ben came to the island when he was young. His Dad was the skeleton found in the VW Bus.


Remember the shirt : ROGER
Work Man :lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like we get 5 more.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2008-02-11-strike-production_N.htm



> • For ABC's Lost, "we're looking at trying to make five more" episodes beyond the eight already completed, says executive producer Carlton Cuse. The original plan was to film 16, but the remaining three will be rolled into next season. Cuse says writers will "accelerate our storytelling" to get to the end point they had already mapped out for this season. "It's a little bit like driving cross country to Boston. If the goal is to get there two days earlier, we will have to take more interstates and fewer rural byways."


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Looks like we get 5 more.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2008-02-11-strike-production_N.htm


Well that's interesting. If they're accelerating this season and dumping the three missing episodes into next season does that mean that they're going to draw out next season to fill the extra time... like they did with season one.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Well that's interesting. If they're accelerating this season and dumping the three missing episodes into next season does that mean that they're going to draw out next season to fill the extra time... like they did with season one.


Perhaps they'll just take the scenic route back to LA


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

There is another new interview with Carlton Cuse on TVGUIDE.com right now. He sort of addresses the three episodes.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> There is another new interview with Carlton Cuse on TVGUIDE.com right now. He sort of addresses the three episodes.


Thanks! Here's the copy for those interested. Note the 4 week projected gap after the 8 existing episodes.



> Welcome back!
> Carlton Cuse: It's good to be back. It'll be even better tomorrow when the writers all start rolling in and we start getting to work... pending the vote, of course.
> 
> What came out of your meeting with ABC today?
> ...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Another new update from Tv Guide:

The writers' strike may end up being the best thing that ever happened to Lost.

ABC is said to be finalizing a post-strike spring schedule that not only hands Lost its best available time slot, but promises to further strengthen the network's stronghold on Thursday night.

According to multiple sources, ABC plans on airing this season's final five* Lost episodes on Thursdays at 10 pm/ET beginning in late April, where it will follow all-new episodes of Grey's freakin' Anatomy! Throw in fresh installments of Ugly Betty at 8 pm and you've got yourself the most formidable one-two-three punch since the early days of CBS' Survivor/CSI/Without a Trace smashup. Creatively speaking, I'd go so far as to say this rivals NBC's storied Must-See-TV juggernaut back in the '90s.

And I haven't even gotten to the best part.

The best part is that I'm hearing that ABC is strongly considering keeping this dream lineup intact this fall... and beyond.

I don't know about you, but this almost makes up for ABC's mishandling of [insert any number of show titles here].

* This just in: I'm now hearing that Lost's final arc may consist of six episodes, not five. No, Team Darlton isn't making an extra episode this season. Rather, the final installment of the current run (aka Episode 8) will likely be held to kick off the final batch of five. According to my spies, Episode 7 makes for a better, more logical, break. Discuss....


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

See, I'm not a fan of the 10pm time slot. I'm up too early and work too hard to stay up that late and concentrate on a show. That's what DVRs are for though.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> See, I'm not a fan of the 10pm time slot. I'm up too early and work too hard to stay up that late and concentrate on a show. That's what DVRs are for though.


I totally agree! This show could actually be considered "family TV" as there is rarely any sex. My teenage boys love this show, but they cannot stay up until 11:00 on school nights.

Good thing for DVR's, but it is hard for so many different people in my family to watch the recording at different times on only 1 TV.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I totally agree! This show could actually be considered "family TV" as there is rarely and sex. My teenage boys love this show, but they cannot stay up until 11:00 on school nights.
> 
> Good thing for DVR's, but it is hard for so many different people in my family to watch the recording at different times on only 1 TV.


Your vote is for MRV then, huh?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Your vote is for MRV then, huh?


MRV?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> MRV?


Sorry - Multi-Room Viewing - one box, multiple TVs

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115575&highlight=mrv


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Sorry - Multi-Room Viewing - one box, multiple TVs
> 
> http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115575&highlight=mrv


I had MRV with Dishnet, but it did not work with DTV because of needing two tuners per box. I also don't have any HR's, just R-15's and D-11's. If you could point me in the direction of learning more about how to set up MRV, that would be fabulous! The link you provided seemed to be a poll.

Thanks!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> The link you provided seemed to be a poll.


Because it's still a dream!! :lol:

There's a lot of people lobbying on here for it, hence the poll.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> This show could actually be considered "family TV" as there is rarely any sex.


How about the mayhem and murder?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

phrelin said:


> How about the mayhem and murder?


 Kind of telling as to how society is ignoring that part, huh?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

phrelin said:


> How about the mayhem and murder?


Practically kids stuff in today's society! :lol:

I try to keep my daughter away from the windows, nevermind most tv channels! Noggin and Disney is the limit for now.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

phrelin said:


> How about the mayhem and murder?


Well, my boys are 15 1/2 so in that perspective, the violence they show is pretty tame compared to some of the video games and other shows available for their age group. Also, since their father and myself are Army veterans, and their father served 2 tours in Iraq, I don't think keeping violence away from them at this age is appropriate. They both are interested in military careers and need to know what really is out there.

Just my perspective. Up until they were around 12, they were only allowed Disney channel and 7th Heaven. And they do NOT have computers in their rooms, and their TV's have all the parental securities set up.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Well, my boys are 15 1/2 so in that perspective, the violence they show is pretty tame compared to some of the video games and other shows available for their age group. Also, since their father and myself are Army veterans, and their father served 2 tours in Iraq, I don't think keeping violence away from them at this age is appropriate. They both are interested in military careers and need to know what really is out there.
> 
> Just my perspective. Up until they were around 12, they were only allowed Disney channel and 7th Heaven. And they do NOT have computers in their rooms, and their TV's have all the parental securities set up.


Not to get into a parenting discussion here, but I'd tend to agree - at 15 they see plenty (unfortunately), regardless of how hard you may fight to keep it away from them. It's just how the world is these days.

Thanks for your and your husband's service to our country! :flag:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Well, my boys are 15 1/2 so in that perspective, the violence they show is pretty tame compared to some of the video games and other shows available for their age group. Also, since their father and myself are Army veterans, and their father served 2 tours in Iraq, I don't think keeping violence away from them at this age is appropriate. They both are interested in military careers and need to know what really is out there.
> 
> Just my perspective. Up until they were around 12, they were only allowed Disney channel and 7th Heaven. And they do NOT have computers in their rooms, and their TV's have all the parental securities set up.


I wasn't really saying anything about your situation, just thinking outloud that Lost probably might not rank below PG-13. My observation is that your statement quoted here is consistent with your other posts - wise. Wish all other parents were also.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I wasn't really saying anything about your situation, just thinking outloud that Lost probably might not rank below PG-13. My observation is that your statement quoted here is consistent with your other posts - wise. Wish all other parents were also.


Thanks for the compliments phrelin and tcusta00. Parenting and military service are both privileges, not rights (at least in my mind).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought this thread was about Lost?  :lol: 

So who do you think was in the coffin that Jack went to visit?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh right, Lost. Ben's in the coffin.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Oh right, Lost. Ben's in the coffin.


You think so? Thats what I was thinking too.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> You think so? Thats what I was thinking too.


Well, it's gotta be someone from the island if both Jack and Kate knew him/her...

And Kate didn't want to go to the funeral... jack barely did either.

Maybe from John's actions the past two episodes though and how he's alienating himself from the other main characters it may be him...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> I thought this thread was about Lost?  :lol:
> 
> So who do you think was in the coffin that Jack went to visit?


Sorry!  We digressed!!

Whoever it is, the name in the newspaper article says Jeremy Lantham. It also says he has a teenage son.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Sorry!  We digressed!!
> 
> Whoever it is, the name in the newspaper article says Jeremy Lantham. It also says he has a teenage son.


On the lost-theories.com board there is an argument about that. Some say it refers to Jeremy Bentham, the English philospher who designed the Panopticon. Whether you agree or not, check the link to the Wikipedia site. It will make you wonder about that theory.:grin:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

phrelin said:


> On the lost-theories.com board there is an argument about that. Some say it refers to Jeremy Bentham, the English philospher who designed the Panopticon. Whether you agree or not, check the link to the Wikipedia site. It will make you wonder about that theory.:grin:


Wow, that article surely gives you chills thinking about how it may relate to the show. *BEN*tham <----> Lantham



> The architecture incorporates a tower central to a circular building that is divided into cells, each cell extending the entire thickness of the building to allow inner and outer windows. The occupants of the cells are thus backlit, isolated from one another by walls, and subject to scrutiny both collectively and individually by an observer in the tower who remains unseen. Toward this end, Bentham envisioned not only venetian blinds on the tower observation ports but also maze-like connections among tower rooms to avoid glints of light or noise that might betray the presence of an observer


Some more interesting tie-ins:

The symbol of the dharma is the wheel

Yama is the lord of death in Hinduism... it is also the lord of justice and is sometimes referred to as Dharma, in reference to his unswerving dedication to maintaining order and adherence to harmony

Discuss...


----------



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

I think its Michael in the coffin. Jack and Kate didn't show any fondness to whoever it was. After Michael killed Anna and Libby, then led Sayer (James), Kate and Jack into a trap, he wouldn't be high on their list. The teen aged son would be Walt.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is another new interview in TV Guide with Jorge Garcia. I think there are spoilers, see read at your own risk!

http://www.tvguide.com/news/080214-01


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Here is another new interview in TV Guide with Jorge Garcia. I think there are spoilers, see read at your own risk!
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/news/080214-01


Funny quote from Jorge in that interview:

"I'm just telling everyone to tape Eli Stone just in case Lost cuts off early on the TiVo!"

Is he a member of dbstalk.com??


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Funny quote from Jorge in that interview:
> 
> "I'm just telling everyone to tape Eli Stone just in case Lost cuts off early on the TiVo!"


I've given up. I just record the ABC primetime lineup beginning on the hour with the show I want to see until 11:02 pm, then watch what I want without losing a blip of dialog or whole ending, and erase the rest. It's a real pain....:nono:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/N842M.html
http://www.airport-data.com/forums/topic578.html
http://www.planedesire.com/aircraft/desire/N842M/details.html?menu=3


----------

